# Alternative to nextmidi divisimate



## Christian64 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello everyone
do you know another software who's doing the same thing as DIVISIMATE. (https://divisimate.com/)
Thanks


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 17, 2020)

just divisimate. 

you could make some shady alternative with reaper probably


----------



## Christian64 (Feb 17, 2020)

Reaper is my DAW

there are these tools there:






JSFX MIDI Polyphonic Splitter - Cockos Incorporated Forums


JSFX MIDI Polyphonic Splitter ReaScript, JSFX, REAPER Plug-in Extensions, Developer Forum



forum.cockos.com









Hackey Trackey (MIDI Tracker) - Cockos Incorporated Forums


Hackey Trackey (MIDI Tracker) ReaScript, JSFX, REAPER Plug-in Extensions, Developer Forum



forum.cockos.com





But I'm looking for a tool that's easier to use!!
Divisimate is great but a little expensive...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 17, 2020)

you could set up "busses" for midi channels, that have a particular routing pattern, record midi output on the channels in question, or just record it as input FX. 

alternatively you could use something like reaticulate. 

you could combine these with stuff from like insertpiz's plugins to delay/convert incoming ccs. this combined with midicurve as an input effect and using the inertia setting in piz' cc converter can creat CC humanization. 


alternatively you can ask yourself how much work divisimate would save you(or not save you) and decide if your time is worth that money.


----------



## Christian64 (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks.
perharps "midiPolyphony" plugin from piz MIDI collection will help me






Insert Piz Here - pizmidi







web.archive.org





I'll give you my opinion after trying...


----------



## Christian64 (Feb 17, 2020)

Piz MIDI is not as elaborate as Divisimate. I’m thinking of buying Divisimate as a used one since their license is transferable.
Thank you for the discussion!!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 17, 2020)

Not to sound overly obvious, but if the tools available were free, feature rich, and easy to use - divisimate would have never been made. There was a whole in the market, and somebody frustrated filled it.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Feb 17, 2020)

For me , Divisimate is worth the investment . its the kinda tool that will become part of your workflow , just like the DAW you use or your go to plugin.

it may seem expensive at first , but the results you can achieve are stunning.

this is not a program that will make amazing tracks by holding down a button for a few secs or a magic cure all for Midi orchestration , but with work and effort and some skill, you can get amazing results .

so I guess it comes down to how much use this plugin will get ? If you write a lot of Midi scores with multi part harmonies , or work with large orchestral templates it will definately make up for its initial cost.

Its only been out a couple of months , so I know the feature set will only increase as time goes on.

I think the developer were even talking about a trial version so it might be worth seeing if that’s available.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm not totally up on what divisimate can do. Have you tried using midi patchbay, plogue bidule, IAC buss, and/running through Kontakt in standalone using a divisi multiscript?


----------



## jonnybutter (Aug 5, 2021)

Paul Jelfs said:


> For me , Divisimate is worth the investment . its the kinda tool that will become part of your workflow , just like the DAW you use or your go to plugin.
> 
> it may seem expensive at first , but the results you can achieve are stunning.
> 
> ...


Alas, still no trial version. I am on the fence about Divisimate. I like the idea of it a lot but a.) it’s a bit expensive for what it is; but mainly because, b.) there is no demo. The price is at least somewhat understandable - a niche product like this is not going to sell so many copies (probably). But high price and no demo? That suggests that they think ppl won’t buy it for the price once they demo it. Instead of trying to anticipate every question I might have about it, simply spending an afternoon with a demo version would be a lot better use of my time. 15% isn’t a very big discount anyway. So I’m going to pass for now.


----------



## Nextmidi (Aug 5, 2021)

jonnybutter said:


> Alas, still no trial version.


Actually, write us a message to support(at)divisimate.com and we can hook you up. There's no publicly available trial version, but as of version 1.2.5 we can give them out on a limited per-person basis.


----------



## jonnybutter (Aug 5, 2021)

Nextmidi said:


> Actually, write us a message to support(at)divisimate.com and we can hook you up. There's no publicly available trial version, but as of version 1.2.5 we can give them out on a limited per-person basis.


That is great! Thank you, will do


----------

